# Webdesign - Bitte um Kritik



## OkaminoChizu (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite schon länger am Webdesign, bin aber eigentlich nie zufrieden mit mir. Eine Zeit lang gefallen mir meine Layouts, aber dann immer weniger. Aber ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, deswegen bitte ich darum, einfach mal einen Blick darauf zu werden, sodass ich mal eine unabhängige Meinung habe. Außerdem ist das meine erste Website, die dann auch im Netz stand, aber sie ist sehr schwer auffindbar. Ich habe mich zwar informiert, wie man Websites besser auffindbar macht, doch es hat nicht ganz funktioniert. Hat jemand Tipps, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Die eine Seite steht bereits im Netz unter http://www.dasbuntenetz.de
und den Entwurf von der, an der ich gerade arbeite, lade ich als png hoch.


Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte, ein bisschen Kritik zu schreiben!

Grüße,
Okami


----------



## shadowmonkz (28. September 2011)

hi

Mir persönlich ist es zu streng/statisch, irgendwie nicht harmonisch. Etwas mehr mit runden/abgerundeten Elementen arbeiten. Zusätzlich finde ich die Farbenwahl nicht optimal etwas weniger aufdringlich wäre gut und weichere Übergänge zu Bildern.


----------



## thehacker (28. September 2011)

Ich gebe shadowmonkz recht.

Du solltest es etwas "Runder" machen und den Text vieleicht passtent zu gestalten z.b. den ersten Buchstaben verschnorkeln 

Hoffe es Hilft..


----------



## ink (28. September 2011)

Moin
Erstmal ist ein Zustand der Unzufriedenheit ein gutes Zeichen, wenn es von Projekt zu Projekt fortsetzt. Dies ergibt eine Kontinuität des Verbesserungswunsches.

Aber nun mal zu deinem "Problem":
Ich finde hier ist es keine Frage von rund oder eckig, vielmehr eine komplette Überarbeitung.
Angefangen beim Konzept der Aufgabe:
Seite für Hausaufgabenhilfe mit Blümchen?
Welches Bild soll der Betrachter haben wenn er einen Strauß Blumen neben diesem Satz sieht?
Baumschule? Gewächshaus?

Setze dich einmal hin und mache eine Problemaufstellung vom Ist- zum Sollzustand.
Für welche Aufgabe ist das Medium?
Wie werden und wie sollen Inhalte vermittelt werden?
Etc pp

Erstelle erstmal eine solche Liste mit allen zu vermittelnden Inhalten.

Dann wie es nachProblemlösung auszusehen hat.

Und nun geht erst die Gestaltung los, da sich viele Punkte bedingen.
Typo, Bildsprache, eingesetzte Farben, Formen, Aufbau, Menüstruktur etc pp.
Und dann kannst du gerne erneut fragen.

Aber so sage ich: Voll am Ziel vorbei.

No frontin', nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis

Beste


----------



## Jeannette Sperrer (13. Oktober 2011)

Muss mich da -ink- total anschließen. Versuche dir im Internet gute Inpirationen zu holen und dann nochmals ganz neu ran an die ganze Sache...

Die Seite sollte hell und freundlich wirken - und auf jeden Fall einladend - was sie im momentanen Zustand und im neuen Design nicht wirklich tut ... 

Die Schriften finde ich viel zu groß gewählt - dadurch wirkt im Endeffekt die Webseite auch zu überfüllt und zu unübersichtlich - fatal für eine Webseite mit wichtigen Informationen für den User.

Schon mal überlegt, zu einem Mediendesigner bzw. Agentur aufzunehmen?

 nix für ungut


----------



## Entwicklerpages (19. Oktober 2011)

Stimme zu.
Und vor allem: wenn du eine Seite für Hausaufgabenhilfe Designst dencke daran das du wohl ehr Eltern als Kinder ansprechen wirst. Also Ich hab das jetzt nicht nötig , dennoch bezweifle ich, das einer meiner Klassenkameraden diese Seite freiwillig aufrufen würde. Versuche den Inhalt gut zu präsentieren, aber achte darauf, das es nicht zu bunt wird. Das Design jetzt ist alles andere als das, aber es ist auch nicht wirklich passend. Und statt der Blumen würd ich einen Füller oder so nehmen.


----------



## dodo123 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal 3 Links für Inspiration 

http://www.makebetterwebsites.com/
http://bestwebgallery.com/
http://welovewp.com/


----------



## mackearts (24. Oktober 2011)

Zu deinem Problem mit der schlechten Auffindbarkeit:

Gib Google § Co. etwas Zeit deine Seite auszulesen. Du hast schon mit viel Text gearbeitet, was gut ist.
Checke auch immer deine Seiten auf http://validator.w3.org/ !
Sind Webseiten nach dem Webstandard kodiert, werden sie auch besser gefunden.


----------



## Score (3. November 2011)

Für den Anfang gefällt mir die Website ganz gut. Du könntest zum Beispiel einen Verlauf einbauen.


----------



## thehacker (5. November 2011)

Würde das BG bild noch ändern sonst extrem gut...


----------

